# southwest side of chicagoland - Air bag kit



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Firestone bag kit 2582, never used/installed. It was supposed to be a 350 kit.

Fits for Ford F150 2015 and newer, kit sells for over 300, I sell for 150.00


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Firestone bag kit 2582, never used/installed. It was supposed to be a 350 kit.
> 
> Fits for Ford F150 2015 and newer, kit sells for over 300, I sell for 150.00
> 
> ...


Why not return it for a refund since your sold your F-350 or put it on the Raptor?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bought the kit in 2017, while doing Hurricane Irma in Florida, it was months later before I got a chance to install it and a 350, at that point we just purchased another kit. Doesn't fit the Raptor, long travel suspension

I thought I'll hold on to it in case we bought another F-150, but we won't be, just 250 and larger.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Why not return it for a refund since your sold your F-350 or put it on the Raptor?


The airbag kits don't fit the Raptor. My boss had me hunt high and low for a set. Doesn't your son have an F150?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> The airbag kits don't fit the Raptor. My boss had me hunt high and low for a set. Doesn't your son have an F150?


F250.

I haven't even thought about looking for bags for the Raptor......just performance enhancement goodies

LoL


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> The airbag kits don't fit the Raptor. My boss had me hunt high and low for a set. Doesn't your son have an F150?


Yes he has a '18 and I thought aboot it for a moment. The issue is, these kits aren't designed for long wheel / suspension travel even with stock suspension. We put on a lot of miles in warmer months on 2track roads. These roads are basically cow trails and most rutted, have wash oots, and rock crawling.
You can have full extension on one side and full compression in the udder side.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> F250.
> 
> I haven't even thought about looking for bags for the Raptor......just performance enhancement goodies
> 
> LoL


My boss briefly had a raptor but complained it squatted like a minivan when towing even modestly so he had me search for airbag options. The option he chose was to trade it in toward an F350 instead.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> My boss briefly had a raptor but complained it squatted like a minivan when towing even modestly so he had me search for airbag options. The option he chose was to trade it in toward an F350 instead.


Suspension tuned like the Raptor has is to suck up bumps not carry much of a payload.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

So no chance it will fit a 17 f250?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> So no chance it will fit a 17 f250?


With a torch and a welder everything will fit, out of the box, No.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> With a torch and a welder everything will fit, out of the box, No.


Don't be silly. You can't weld a rubber air bag. You'll need FlexTape for that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Yep, he does have a valid point, 149.99, and I'll supply roll of flex tape and aerosol.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> With a torch and a welder everything will fit, out of the box, No.


Lol... bet my dealership would love that.


----------

